
Cylix tackles secure note taking problem - reddotcomma
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/allsoft-startup-launches-cylix-enter-110000568.html
======
nerdponx
Isn't this what Standard Notes [0] was created for?

0: [https://standardnotes.org](https://standardnotes.org)

